# Exercise, training & work...where do you fall?



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Just curious with all of the different threads on daily exercise & training. I know I won't cover all the options, so if you are "other", please specify.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You forgot the poll.  Do you mean our exercising or the dogs exercising? Please clarify your question.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Hee hee, oops! I just put exercise on there, too many options with training, too


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I answered the first one. I am single, I work full-time and I work on something with Madix for at least an hour every day. I don't have a yard, I live in an apartment so I either take him to the park and we play fetch, work on fast downs/sits, play with the flirt pole and work on obedience. In the house I work on one-jump training, perch work, basic positioning and commands and new tricks. Plus, I have three training days a week - right now we have CGC class (again lol) on Mondays, Thursdays we have Flyball and Sundays are Schutzhund (and we go to open agility when we can with the local club). In March we will be having Rally on Mondays, Flyball Thursdays and Schutzhund Sundays. In May, Agility on one night (not sure which yet) and then Flyball and Schutzhund.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am single.

I am a graduate student.

I work part time.

Stark participates in agility 1 hour per week.

Stark participates in schutzhund (on hiatus at the moment) 1-2 days per week; anywhere from 2 hours to 3 hours (time split up over the course of the day).

We have a formal nightly training group that meets at the local park or around the city which is anywhere from 1/2 hour to an hour (sometimes more with play in between or after).

We work on a lot of things in our apartment such as perch work, agility jumps/weaves, various commands and tricks.

We also work on other things on our nightly walk/play time at the local park or school yard (no yard, as I live in an apartment).

We also try to track 2-4 times per week (yes, even in the winter!).

We have just started working on rally patterns recently for an upcoming trial so that is done throughout the day for 5-10 minutes each session.

**Stark has more of a life than I do.**


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a grad student, working with an assistantship at my school. 

We go to an intermediate puppy class for an hour a week, and will probably move to agility or something once this one is finished.

We walk every day, 30-90 minutes, play in the dog park or the park across the street.

We spend time doing some obedience and tricks in the house, and a good game of tug/fetch.

I try to hit the dog park 3-5 times a week, and he gets to go to an all day day-care about once a week. Day care is a life saver during finals.

At worst - he gets 30 mins of outside play time, and about 30 mins inside time. (More than a day or two of this and I have a wound-up crazy dog! Which is why I discovered daycare for finals weeks.)
At best - we spend a full day doing things.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Single (live alone and my family aren't dog people).

Work full time.

Grad school part time (one night a week - I did more one semester and decided I wasn't home with the dogs enough).

Dogs get a 45-60 min walk most days, more on weekends. Dog walker comes on days I have class or something after work. 30 min of training at home daily. Play time in the yard with each other (and me). Goal is class once a week for each dog (Kaiser starts Wed, need to wait on next set of classes for Raven). Socialization on weekends (either rescue events or trips out).


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I marked other: In a relationship but we are both home 24/7.

Molly gets an hour to an hour and a half walk every morning, fetch for about half an hour in the yard, an hour to an hour and a half at the park every afternoon (just not in the last few weeks as she is recovering from surgery).

We start agility next week - an hour class a week.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm of the belief that 'exercising' consists more than walking (jogging / running) with your dog. Even if we have adverse weather conditions, I make sure that I do something each day to stimulate my dogs, mentally and physically - even if it's just lightly tossing a ball in the house, or playing different house games with them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Married. Hubby works full-time, I work part-time and go to school. Rocky gets less than 1hr of non-yard exercise per day, but check back with me when Kopper is 7 months old.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hard to totally find a category to vot in since it varies.

Both work full time.

"Work outs" vary. Sometimes we're only going to fit some fun ball playing in and house work (i.e. heeling patterns, searching for toys). Other days it's an agility class. Other days a 4 miles walk and SAR practice. Other days an obedience class. Other days an 8 mile hike.

So AVERAGE I'm sure it's more than an hour...but no, I'm not actually working here EVERY SINGLE day for more than an hour.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

The weather has severely impacted our outdoor time. I was hanging in until it was below 10 a few days in a row. Off leash romps are held to about 30 minutes right now because that's about the amount of time it takes for me to stop feeling my toes.

Were you thinking that if you were partnered, that would automatically mean 2 people available to work with the dog? I have a partner, but all doggy responsibilities are mine. Hubby will go with us on a hike or walk sometimes, but exercise, feeding, potty time, clean up --- all mine per our agreement. Hubs does the 4 elderly cats.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am married. We both don't really work lol and I am a full time student (grad)
I use our treadmill to walk the dogs on weeks I am overloaded with school work.(I guess I should have checked "other" for the treadmill walks)
I usually rotate them out and try each day to take one dog to the park. On the warm weekends we are at the lake or hiking for hours with the 2 GSD only. Cold days we go to the park across the creek and play ball or jog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I put other. I am self-employed. The amount of exercise the dogs get depends on the day and the time of year. Sometimes less than an hour and sometimes up to 3-4 hours in a day. Training is 5-7 days per week, even if just a little bit like having to do sit/down/stand for a treat. Other days we do all three phases (tracking, obedience and protection).


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I started and run two companies, am in grad school, am studying for my OUPV license, and work full time for one of my two companies, and train maybe 30 mins or so during the week, 3 hours or so on Thursday nights, and 3 hours or so on Saturdays or Sundays

I date when I can lol


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I was working full time M-F and PT on the weekends (still9hrs a day) until earlier this month. My evenings were all about Aspen and getting him out. I was laid off my M-F job, so now Aspen has me all day....lots of training and playing going on right now. I wonder if he will be sad when I find M-F work again!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I am in a relationship. I am a teacher, DH is an attorney. We both work full time. During the week the dogs get all their exercise in the yard. Weekends though they are out and about. Training alone is a minimum 5 hour affair.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> I date when I can lol


Date? What's that? Hahaha...

I have had a few dates and the second I open my apartment door and they are greeted by Stark... it's all over. Hahaha.. So far, all of my dates have been terrified of Stark.. go figure!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

In a relationship, 2 young kids, I work p/t, he works f/t, and Zoe gets at least an hour a day running and playing outside the yard where I incorporate training between play


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I work from home, my husband travels a lot so his time at home varies weekly. We hike in the woods daily, class weekly, training daily, and soon back to herding twice a week. I also take Stosh to the office at least once a week.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I am in a relationship.

I'm a full-time student.

I have two part-time jobs.

He has one part-time job. 

Frag has one class for an hour a week on monday nights, comes to work with me at the dogpark for 3 hours mwf, gets a mile or two walk a day, long-lead play in the large yard, and lots of training inside everyday. We're enrolling in agility for the next session and I have access to agility equipment at the dog park where we'll be practicing a lot.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I clicked *Other*

Married(almost 25 yrs!) with children....:crazy: teenager's 1 HS one college
3 Dogs are let out at various times a day, fenced in acre to run around, dogs aren't normally crated, only certain circumstances. 
DH and I work full time.
Only one of the dogs am I currently training goalwise.
We train a few minutes each day, maybe a few sessions a day or none, depending on what is going on. 
I train with a SchH group once or twice a week, and doing private lessons for obedience/handling skills once or twice a week. 
When the weather breaks, tracking will start up again~I can't wait!!!!!! The dogs are bored this time of year for sure!!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

We both work full-time, dogs get at least two 5 mile runs Monday-Friday plus 1 longish walk, other days it's fetch, find-it, and homemade agility in the backyard for 45 minutes total (morning + evening). They always get a hike each day on the weekends, and soon they'll have training classes 1x/week.

@Zoey's mom- I think you get the prize- 2 working parents and two young children and Zoe still gets out for over an hour a day? I want your secrets for time management, bravery, and energy!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I am in a relationship.

I am a full-time student.

I don't work. My SO works from home (self-employed).

Sigurd gets about an hour time a day running (usually with a dog pal).

While in the home I play ball or tug. Since it's winter I haven't really gone outside to play, but in the summer we play a lot in the yard. I mix in training randomly though out the day. He goes out alone (with me watching thru the window) and plays with his toys/balls about an hour a day. He goes for 2-3 car rides a day, he seems to enjoy them!

It seems as if when we're in the house all he wants to do is sleep, so that's good. I guess our schedule is working =)


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Otis gets less than an hour of outside exercise time during the week, but the exercise he does get is heavy exercise (for example a 2.5 mile bike ride in 40 minutes). He als gets mental exercise inside with fun games and such. On weekends he gets long walks and activities. We are going to start doing weight pulling exercises but it will still be under an hour during the week.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am single.

I work full time (right now I have ALOT of overtime)

Normal work schedule: Monday-Friday 6:00am-2:30pm

After 2:30pm I am with the dogs and I do stuff with them until we go to bed between 10-11pm.

We go for walks, several times a week we go to the beach and they swim, we play and we work on training.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

It kind of depends on what's going on and what the weather is like (If it's too hot we're kind of limited on outside stuff)

I am a full time student and I work part time. If it is on a day that I work, I try to take Sasha for a walk about an hour-hour and a half after I get off work. We usually walk for about an hour.

If it's on a day when I don't work then it really just depends. If it's a nice day we may go to the "park" where she can swim and run around with her little friend. We may play find the egg for an hour or so (apparently that game will not get old lol). We may go for a bike ride. It really just depends. I don't really have a set schedule for us.

Now that the weather is nice, I would like to bike ride with her for about 1/2 an hour in the mornings and then do about an hour of walking every night. I also hope to get us in obedience classes as soon as possible. We were supposed to start this month but the only day they did beginners was on the one night that I have a night class, so we'll have to wait and see what their next training schedule looks like. We do training on our own all the time. Besides regular training sessions we do obedience work all day: must sit and look at me to eat, randomly gets told to come, must wait for me to open the door and give her permission to go out, etc. I would some day love to do agility with her, as I think she would really like it, but right now the closest agility training place is an hour away and by the time I pay for gas and the class itself it will just end up costing more than I can afford right now, but hopefully wherever I go for graduate school will have some place I we can do that


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Married (44 years)
Retired, wife works
Dog walk 2+ miles at 5 a.m.
Dog playdate at 8 a.m. or 3 mile run with me
Short walk at 1 p.m.
Mile walk at 5 p.m.
Pee walk at 8 p.m.
......... the above is weekdays
on weekends.........
3 mile walk in woods both days, we walk, Abby chases squirrels, gets
agility work jumping over/under fallen trees and stone walls


----------

